
Rogue MEGA Chrome Extension Stole Passwords and Crypto Keys - Cowicide
https://torrentfreak.com/rogue-mega-chrome-extension-stole-passwords-and-crypto-keys-180905/
======
Cowicide
Did this also affect the Mac Chrome version of this extension?

I just checked a few minutes ago and I'm on version 3.39.5. I was never asked
to escalate privileges when I assume it was at affected version 3.39.4
beforehand.

Or maybe I was just lucky and didn't use Chrome during that brief window that
the extension was compromised since Safari is my main browser?

